# Bioshock Infinite Will Not Support Windows XP



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2013)

It's about time.  Interested in others thoughs on new software not supporting XP... in general, and not particularly about Bioshock.

http://www.nextpowerup.com/news/635/bioshock-infinite-will-not-support-windows-xp.html


----------



## Frick (Jan 27, 2013)

Let the beast die.


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2013)

Pffft even Halo 2 in *2004* didn't support xp


----------



## Easo (Jan 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> Pffft even Halo 2 in *2004* didn't support xp



I see what you did here.

Anyway, not the first game, however, right now its safe bet that it wont matter much to gamers, this wasnt the case two years ago.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 27, 2013)

Drone said:


> Pffft even Halo 2 in *2004* didn't support xp



Microsoft was playing thier own game back then to intice people into Vista... imo


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2013)

Sasqui said:


> Microsoft was playing thier own game back then to intice people into Vista... imo



There was sarcasm in my post. I've meant that MS released Halo 2 in 2004 and it was _xboclusive_. And when they released pc version in 2007 it was _vistaclusive_.

As for bioshock .. I don't care about it. However I don't see why it doesn't have directx 9c backward compatibility or even opengl for that matter anyway ....


----------



## natr0n (Jan 27, 2013)

I like XP , but haven't used it in a long while.

also, halo 2 could be played on xp with a scene release hack/batch file. It was very unstable though.


----------



## ice_v (Jan 28, 2013)

hate to be taken as an xp fan, but if it runs on the consoles why can't it run on xp systems?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

I couldn't even get Halo 2 to run on windows 7 so this would be the main cause of no other halo game coming to PC.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I couldn't even get Halo 2 to run on windows 7 so this would be the main cause of no other halo game coming to PC.



My guess is Microsoft abandoned dev efforts on the PC and stuck with console simply for cost sake.  I suspect they have a larger profit margin on xBox games... and a larger volume too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 28, 2013)

Halo 1 was great and halo 2 was OK but it got very repetitive after those. Halo is not as big as it once was.


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2013)

natr0n said:


> I like XP , but haven't used it in a long while.
> 
> also, halo 2 could be played on xp with a scene release hack/batch file. It was very unstable though.



Yeah, I remember that. People also talked about Shadowrun xp hack, youtube was overloaded with fake videos. Years later history repeated itself when youtube got overloaded with fake gears of war 2 and 3 for pc and halo 3 pc version.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Drone said:


> As for bioshock .. I don't care about it. However I don't see why it doesn't have directx 9c backward compatibility or even opengl for that matter anyway ....



At this point why even have DX9c compatibility? The only reason to include it would be for XP support and it is about time we let XP go.


----------



## Drone (Jan 28, 2013)

newtekie1 said:
			
		

> it is about time we let XP go.


Yeah right, and bioshock is the reason #1 for xp to go


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2013)

Drone said:


> Yeah right, and bioshock is the reason #1 for xp to go



It is the other way around, all the reasons to let XP go is why Bioshock isn't supporting it anymore.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 28, 2013)

Drone said:


> Yeah right, and bioshock is the reason #1 for xp to go





newtekie1 said:


> It is the other way around, all the reasons to let XP go is why Bioshock isn't supporting it anymore.



In my OP, there was a not so subtle hint that Bioshock wasn't the topic 

I have three rigs at home now.  Two have Win7 and one with XP... the only reason Xp is still installed?  I do have some software that currently wont run on Win7, and I'm soon going to be fixing that problem.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 28, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Halo 1 was great and halo 2 was OK but it got very repetitive after those. Halo is not as big as it once was.



I would have to agree with that. Used to be a huge Halo fan. Even read the books but I kind of lost interest after Halo 3. I played ODST and Reach but don't think I ever beat them.

I still would like to play Halo 4 but I don't have an Xbox 360.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 28, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> At this point why even have DX9c compatibility? The only reason to include it would be for XP support and it is about time we let XP go.



DX9 code running through DX11 is actually faster in most situations

if you strip out DX11 effects and just run barebones DX9 API in DX11 efficiency is better and performance goes up by comparison is it a huge boost no, but the DX9 API is also there due to the fact the Xbox 360 uses an amalgamation of DX9 and DX10 its not quite fully DX10 but its not DX9 either. It carries features of both, thus why the DX9 code base.

at this point XP needs to die, and more and more games are dropping support because lets face it

testing and support on

Windows Xp 32bit, Windows Vista 32bit and 64bit, Windows 7 32bit and 64bit, Windows 8 32bit and 64bit, along with Xbox 360, PS3, Wii U  that is ALOT of shit to test and work through to make sure a product runs properly lol.


----------



## Joe Public (Jan 28, 2013)

I do have XP installed, but it's on a test bench rig.  I'd never use Windows XP for my main rig, though. I have no real use for it on a daily basis either.     It's a 12 year old OS.   Heck, DOS had to die in the end too to many people's dismay, but you can't expect stuff to keep being supported for ever and ever.


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 28, 2013)

Drone said:


> Pffft even Halo 2 in *2004* didn't support xp


----------



## player8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Drone said:


> Yeah, I remember that. People also talked about Shadowrun xp hack, youtube was overloaded with fake videos. Years later history repeated itself when youtube got overloaded with fake gears of war 2 and 3 for pc and halo 3 pc version.



Actually, there is a way of running Halo 2 on XP. I know it because I have done it. You have to apply a crap load of cracks and patches to the game and it works just fine. I didn't try multiplayer though. I could share it here if anybody wants but it's really not worth it. Any Halo fan has probably played it already.(or they have upgraded to windows 7)

Personally I have nothing against Windows 7. It's a good OS especially seeing the direction Microsoft took with Windows 8 it might be the last great OS we can see from them. But I won't be updating my OS just for this one game. Xp isn't incapable enough to warrant an immediate upgrade. I will use it until it gives its last breath.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't really blame them. WinXP is 12 years old. It's really time for it to retire... besides, those who still run WinXP because of perfomance reasons don't have PC's powerful enough to run Bioshock Infinite in the first place so thats that.


----------



## KainXS (Feb 7, 2013)

Drone said:


> Pffft even Halo 2 in *2004* didn't support xp



that was more due to the fact that windows vista sold like garbage and halo 2 for pc was in . . . . . . ok whatever u say my friend

good for bioshock, windows 7 invalidated windows xp in the long long ago, I still love it but in a watch from afar way.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 7, 2013)

If I recall correctly, the first Bioshock was one of the first (if not the first) games that dropped support for <DX9b back in the X1900 days, it was a DX9c only title. I guess that Irrational doesn't like legacy support.

As for XP, there's a couple of software I have that only runs on it: AutoCAD R14 and the Theater 550 capture software. I could update to a newer AutoCAD but I only use it for layouts not any advanced stuff so it's not worth it, IMO.

I also have a 98SE rig running for older games.


----------

